# [OT] OH OH OH! Buon Natale!

## Peach

E finalmente come ogni anno il natale è arrivato e io parto per remoti lidi dove le connessioni telefoniche sono a 5 bps e le persone del luogo odorano di formaldeide.

Sperando che le vostre associazioni mentali vadano in vacanza (magari pure in luoghi migliori) vi porgo i miei più sinceri auguri, 

Buon Natale

 e se non ci credete, buone ferie  :Cool: 

a presto!

----------

## n3mo

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Buone feste a tutti!!!

----------

## Sasdo

Auguri!!

----------

## Benve

Auguri a voi, alle vostre famiglie, alle donne della vostra vita, ai vostri animali domestici. Che possiate passare un riposante natale, che vi ritempri e vi renda pronti e combattivi per il 2005.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
x11-misc/xsnow
```

----------

## Dhaki

Buon natale a tutti!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Buon natale a tutti!   

 

Idem!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

jinglebelsjinglebesljingleoldewei!

Buon Natale a tutti!

```
                                     +

                                    XXX

                                   XXXXX

                                  XXXXXXX

                                 XXXXXXXXX

                                "BUON ANNO"

                               "JOYEUX NOEL"

                              "VESELE VANOCE"

                             "MELE KALIKIMAKA"

                            "NODLAG SONA DHUIT"

                           "BLWYDDYN NEWYDD DDA"

                                "GOD  JUL"

                               "FELIZ NATAL"

                               "BOAS FESTAS"

                              "FELIZ NAVIDAD"

                             "MERRY CHRISTMAS"

                            "KALA CHRISTOUGENA"

                           "VROLIJK  KERSTFEEST"

                          "FROHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN"

                         "BUON  NATALE-GODT NYTAR"

                        "HUAN YING SHENG TAN CHIEH"

                       "WESOLYCH SWIAT-SRETAN BOZIC"

                      "MOADIM LESIMHA-LINKSMU KALEDU"

                     "HAUSKAA JOULUA-AID SAID MOUBARK"

                          "'N  PRETTIG  KERSTMIS"

                         "ONNZLLISTA UUTTA VUOTTA"

                        "Z ROZHDESTYOM  KHRYSTOVYM"

                       "NADOLIG LLAWEN-GOTT NYTTSAR"

                      "FELIC NADAL-GOJAN KRISTNASKON"

                     "S  NOVYM  GODOM-FELIZ ANO NUEVO"

                    "GLEDILEG JOL-NOELINIZ KUTLU OLSUM"

                   "EEN GELUKKIG NIEUWJAAR-SRETAN BOSIC"

                  "KRIHSTLINDJA GEZUAR-KALA CHRISTOUGENA"

                 "SELAMAT HARI NATAL - LAHNINGU NAJU METU"

                      "SARBATORI FERICITE-BUON  ANNO"

                     "ZORIONEKO GABON-HRISTOS SE RODI"

                    "BOLDOG KARACSONNY-VESELE  VIANOCE "

                   "MERRY CHRISTMAS  - -  HAPPY NEW YEAR"

                  "ROOMSAID JOULU PUHI -KUNG HO SHENG TEN"

                 "FELICES PASUAS-EIN GLUCKICHES    NEWJAHR"

                "PRIECIGUS ZIEMAN SVETKUS  SARBATORI VESLLE"

               "BONNE ANNEBLWYDDYN NEWYDD DDADRFELIZ    NATAL"

                                   XXXXX

                                   XXXXX

                                   XXXXX

                               XXXXXXXXXXXXX

```

----------

## mrfree

Natale... E se spendessimo un po' di meno e riflettessimo un po' di più?

Buone Feste !!!

----------

## blacksword

Tanti auguroni a tutti!

----------

## Trust No One

spendere ?  :Razz: 

Buon Natale

----------

## xorigin

buone feste

----------

## Cazzantonio

buone vacanze per chi si riposa  :Smile:   vi invidio un po'...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Tanti auguri di Buon Natale a tutto il forum!   :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Tantissimi auguri a tutti.

----------

## MonsterMord

```

 ______________

( Buone Feste! )

 --------------

  o

   o   \_\_    _/_/

    o      \__/

           (oo)\_______

           (__)\       )\/\

               ||----w |

               ||     ||

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Buon Natale

```
# emerge xsnow

$ xsnow
```

----------

## alemare

Auguronissimissimi a tutti!

----------

## alexbr

Buon natale   :Cool: 

/me sempre pronto per una rimpatriata   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Buone feste a tutti  :Wink: 

Io passero' gran parte del tempo a studiare invece   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io passero' gran parte del tempo a studiare invece  

 

Tranquillo siamo in due.

----------

## akiross

A studiare dovremmo essere in 3, ma io non studiero'  :Very Happy: 

!ittut a ovoun onna ecilef e elataN nouB

----------

## lavish

Dai cambiamo discorso che altrimenti ci tocca fare un

```
$ killall xsnow 

# emerge -C xsnow && emerge xtears

$ xtears
```

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Io passero' gran parte del tempo a studiare invece   
> 
> Tranquillo siamo in due.

 

E tre  :Wink:  (tanto lo so che se riesco ad aprire i libri è già tanto  :Laughing: )

BUONE FESTE!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@lavish: xsnow esiste veramente

----------

## Danilo

Buon Natale 

E divertitevi durante le vacanze anche per me - io staro' qui al lavoro  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @lavish: xsnow esiste veramente

 

Lo so che esiste   :Laughing: 

E' xtears a non esistere  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E' xtears a non esistere 

 

Si infatti ma pensavo che avevi capito male... scusa

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche se oramai  sono diventato come un fantasma (ogni tanto faccio la mia apparizione   :Mr. Green:  ) 

Auguro BUONE FESTE A TUTTI!

----------

## mouser

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Buon Natale 
> 
> E divertitevi durante le vacanze anche per me - io staro' qui al lavoro 

 

Dai Danilo.... ti tengo compagnia... io in ufficio sono 23+24+25+26+28+29+30+31+1

e vualla' buone feste, ma non per me   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vabbe'.....

BUON NATALE E FELICE ANNO NUOVO

Speriamo che il 2005 porti tanta tanta gentoo e poca poca debian   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Postero' il venticinque

ANGURI ..... ehm AUGURI!!!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

BUON NATALE

----------

## CLod

auguroni gente!

siete fantastici!

----------

## gutter

Buone Feste

----------

## comio

buon tutto

spero che il 2005 sia un fantastico anno!

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

oh non so perchè ma a me a Natale viene voglia di betemmiare..boh..specialmente questo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## rota

Ã¨ Ã¨ se sapeste cosa mi anno fatto per regalo alcine amiche mie. ...  :Cool:   :Cool:  ...vi dico solo ...che so una piu bona dell'altra... e una gia mi a fatto assagiare il regalo ....  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ...

http://www.siracusa.linux.it/LugNatale.png

 B O N   N A T A L E    A      T U T T I     I

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

>  B O N   N A T A L E    A      T U T T I     

 

Quoto   :Cool: 

----------

## Raffo

auguri a tutti   :Smile: 

----------

## hokusbacco

Buon Natale a Tutti e Buone Feste

----------

## tolipth

BUONE FESTE

----------

## paperp

Augurandovi un fantastico buon Natale e serenità a voi e alle vostre più care persone/esseri/viventi , spero che presto si capisca che la PACE  funziona meglio della GUERRA!!!!!!

 :Twisted Evil:  PEACE  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## iridium103

hola bella gente, mi associo anche io nel farvi gli auguri di natale  :Smile: 

Auguri!!!! Buone Feste e buone vacanze!!!!!

----------

## mambro

A me il natale fa tristezza.... cmq auguri a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabius

Buone feste a tutti quanti!!

----------

## lavish

 *rota wrote:*   

> Ã¨ Ã¨ se sapeste cosa mi anno fatto per regalo alcine amiche mie. ...   ...vi dico solo ...che so una piu bona dell'altra... e una gia mi a fatto assagiare il regalo ....   ...
> 
> 

 

.............ma e' quello che penso io...?     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @lavish: xsnow esiste veramente

 

Sì, ma a me non funzia   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

AUGURONI !!!

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Buone feste a tutti!  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *rota wrote:*   Ã¨ Ã¨ se sapeste cosa mi anno fatto per regalo alcine amiche mie. ...   ...vi dico solo ...che so una piu bona dell'altra... e una gia mi a fatto assagiare il regalo ....   ...
> 
>  
> 
> .............ma e' quello che penso io...?    

 

Si si, un pandoro per una   :Very Happy: 

----------

## markgreene

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io passero' gran parte del tempo a studiare invece 

 

ROFL ... io in ambulanza, ma per me e' la norma <g>

io *non* auguro buon natale e *non* auguro buone feste ... al massimo buone vacanze e/o buon riposo a tutti :)

/me il natale ... che tristezza :p

----------

## oRDeX

IO auguro a tutti di passare delle bellissime feste assieme ai propri cari e alle persone a cui si vuole più bene

----------

## Spacerabbit

Tanti Auguri a tutti

io parto per Beta Fornace  :Smile: 

nano-nano

----------

## Gyrus

Buon Natale e Buon Anno a tutti.

----------

## shev

My 2 cents

p.s.: cioè Buon Natale, Buon Anno etc etc  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *shev wrote:*   

> My 2 cents
> 
> p.s.: cioè Buon Natale, Buon Anno etc etc 

 Non ti sprecare eh?  :Very Happy: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ti sprecare eh? 
> 
> 

 

Di solito sono logorroico, volevo essere sintetico per una volta (oltre a non sapere cosa scrivere che non fosse eccessivamente banale)  :Razz: 

/me che si sente poco ma c'è (e lurka)

----------

## gaffiere

Buon Natale e Buone Feste anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## so

Buon Natale a tutti

----------

## xlyz

Buona Natale e Buon Anno a tutti!!   :Cool: 

----------

## grentis

Anche se ormai si rischia di cadere nella banalià...

BUONE FESTE A TUTTI QUANTI!

Ciao     :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Direi che nella banalita' ci siamo da almeno due pagine

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sam75

Auguro Buone Feste A tutti (chi puo')  :Very Happy:  e buon lavoro/studio agli altri (me compreso)  :Sad:  .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

TANTI AUGURI DI BUON NATALE @ TUTTI e BUON ANNO

Vi auguro di passarlo con le persone a cui volete bene! AUGURI

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> AUGURI

 

Ua', che pacienza a fa tutti sti colori  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Buone feste anche da chi ormai e' quasi un lurker, per questioni di tempo!

Ma ci divertiremo all'anno nuovo quando finalmente prendero' il pbook ultrampompato (sicuro stavolta, soldi in vista!  :Wink: )  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Oh, beh, tanto per essere banale

Buon Natale a tutti!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Io passero' gran parte del tempo a studiare invece   
> 
> Tranquillo siamo in due.

 

aggiungete anche me... ho un'esame il 28    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gatiba

AUGURI!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *akiross wrote:*   

> A studiare dovremmo essere in 3, ma io non studiero' 
> 
> 

 

Troppo avanti  :Very Happy:  Io penso di dovere, ma come si dice "ci pensero' domani" (e chiaramente domani ci pensero' domani)

----------

## federico

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Anche se ormai si rischia di cadere nella banalià...
> 
> BUONE FESTE A TUTTI QUANTI!

 

La cosa importante e' che sia sentito   :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

Buone feste a tutti quanti, e spero di beccare regali fighi domattina da babbo natale, na soffiata m'ha detto che a me porta un librone sul C++  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

buona natale a tutti anche da parte mia

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Feliz Navidad a todos!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

..::BUON NATALE::..

a chi tra un po' si alzera' a spacchettare i regali;

a chi e' andato a letto 2 ore fa' perche' ha aperto i regali di ieri sera;

a chi e' ancora nel mondo dei sogni;

a chi (come me   :Crying or Very sad:  ) e' al lavoro anche oggi;

Insomma.... buon natale a tutti

Buon natale anche a chi non ricevera' regali, e a chi, giustamente, considera il regalo piu' grande..... passare un giorno di felicita' con le persone che ama.... ma per questo deve essere sempre natale.... perche' i regali sono importanti e belli, lo sappiamo, ma stringere le persone a cui si vuole bene, brindare, e mangiarsi una fetta di panettone/pandoro, quello e' il natale. Stare insieme.

Buon natale anche a chi non festeggia il natale, a chi non sa cose', o a chi lo sa e non puo' festeggiarlo.

Da parte mia.... buon natale a tutto il forum, italiano ed internazionale, perche' qui ho trovato degli amici, delle persone corrette, alle quali so (entro i miei limiti) di potere/dovere/VOLERE aiutare quando hanno problemi, perche' loro faranno lo stesso con me.

Grazie a tutti per quello che mi avete insegnato, sia informaticamente, sia umanamente.

Spero per il 2005 di conoscere di persona la maggior parte della gente che conosco da quasi mezzo anno e che non ho mai visto.

BUON NATALE

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Buon Natale!!!

----------

## stuart

auguri a tutti!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ..::BUON NATALE::..
> 
> a chi e' andato a letto 2 ore fa' perche' ha aperto i regali di ieri sera;
> 
> a chi e' ancora nel mondo dei sogni;
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno!  :Smile: 

Buon natale a tutta la comunità gentoo!!!

----------

## MetalWarrior

Buon Natale a tutta questa SPLENDIDA comunità di amici!

----------

## Cerberos86

/me parte per andare a sciare domani....  :Laughing: 

no GENTOO per una settimana....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> /me parte per andare a sciare domani.... 
> 
> no GENTOO per una settimana....  

 

AHIIII   :Confused: 

Attento.... lo sai che certa gente ha dovuto andare in speciali cliniche in cui tutti sanno cose' gentoo (che viene venerata come un dio) ed il corrispondente diavolo (Winzozz) dopo tutto quel tempo senza il gechino?

Mi sembra che in queste cliniche ci sia anche una bibbia....... se non erro c'e' anche in versione elettronica.... uhm, fammi pensare...... si, dovrebbe essere questa

----------

## Tiro

buon natale...  :Smile: 

----------

## Panda

Anche se 4 pagine di auguri penso che bastino ed avanzino, voglio farvi i miei auguri anche io. I primi auguri vanno ovviamente a tutta questa comunita' perche' poche volte mi e' capitato di trovarne una cosi' bella. I secondi vanno a tutta quella gente come me che solitamente sta lontana da casa, dalla famiglia e dagli amici e queste ricorrenze sono i pochi momenti per tornare nella propria terra (nella fattispecie la mia Sicilia).

Auguro a tutti quanti di passare al meglio queste feste, di divertirti, rilassarsi, mangiare, giocare a carte o fare qualche lan party  :Wink:  E soprattutto di passarle con gli amici, i familiari e le persone che volete bene. Per ricaricarsi e spaccare il nuovo anno!

(Byez && auguri dal panda

----------

## silian87

good natal a tutti da parte mia   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Nel pieno rispetto delle tradizioni natalizie, dalle mie parti nevica. 

Io sono strapieno di panettone e sto installando gentoo sul mio nuovo ibookkino   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Buone feste a tutti!

----------

## =DvD=

Buon natale in ritardo!

Ho avuto problemini e vi ho abbandonati per una settimana...

Beh son di nuovo quà.

----------

## stefanonafets

Sorry, i'm in late; but

(come dice Shev)

my 2 eurocentz...

E buon S.Stefano!

----------

## Jijua

Da freschissimo e contentissimo utente Gentoo, rinnovo anche io i miei migliori auguri (anche se un po' in ritardo...)!!   :Wink: 

CIAO

----------

## gaffiere

 *Jijua wrote:*   

> Da freschissimo e contentissimo utente Gentoo, rinnovo anche io i miei migliori auguri (anche se un po' in ritardo...)!!  
> 
> CIAO

 

Benvenuto allora!   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## xoen

Tantissimi auguri di Buon Natale a tutti...

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma avete dato un occhiata ai parametri di xsnow??

```
man xsnow
```

...LOL!!!...

...Simulatore di Bufera di neve...

xsnow

...E dall'immagine non potete capire a quanto sta andando Babbo Natale!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

